# USA GP30 with Airwire DropIn



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

Just finished wiring up my new USA GP30 with Airwire's DropIn module. Here are some thoughts on how it went. Ordering from AirWire was a breeze as was getting Phoenix P8 (recommended by AirWire) from Phoenix Sound. When ordering from Phoenix, it is important to mention you are using AirWire's DropIn as I was told there is a special jumper cable than then include. Instructions for disassembling the loco were excellent as were the instructions on making modifications for the different power and sound components. There was some initial confusion on wiring (That is because I should have read on all the instructions first before instead of doing as I read). Once I understood wiring was a breeze. A good #1 Phillips screwdriver is essential! Be sure to keep track where all the screws go (There are 18!!!) for easy reassemble. In all it took me 2 to 3 hours. Loco works great. Some annoyances: 1. The position of the batter charger jack is in a poor placement. It is under the loco behind the forward wheels. It is not easy to plug the charger in and you have to turn the loco on its side or upside down to charge the battery. NOT GOOD







2. There is no provision for triggers for Phoenix sound







. When the weather clears up (if ever), I will post video on my web site bnlrail.com


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Could you change your charger plug? Maybe to a 90 degree style plug? Is the charging point fixed on the loco or can you move it? 

What do you need the triggers for, you can trigger most sounds from you Airwire controller, maybe you need them for external triggers from a magnet on you track? 

Alan


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think the angled connector that is provided with the board is the right thing. I would use a straight connector since that wold make it easier to charge the batteries. 

If it were my engine, I would find a way to access the inside of the engine from the top and put my own power switch and charging jack so that turning the engine ov wpuld not be necessary.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr Miller, how much room is left in the GP-30 for a battery pack after the drop in is installed. My GP-30 already has an LGB sound system in the fuel tank. 
I've been waiting for somebody to share their experience of fitting the drop in before ordering from Jonathan.


----------



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

Rod, 
Tons of room for their (AirWire) battery pack; see the following link for pictures: http://www.cvpusa.com/doc_center/GP30_Install.pdf. I've not run the train enough to comment on how well or long the battery runs. Again I state the caution about the placement of the battery charger jack. It is part of the pc board so it can't be moved. , 
Bill


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bill. Excellent, just what I needed. My battery packs are a little bit bigger(Non Lith ion) but there seems to be plenty enough room. 
As far as the recharging point is concerned? Could you not use a another jack to to extend it to a more readily accessible position?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I installed the GP38-2 Drop-in Decoder, which also has the charging jack on the bottom. To access the jack, I tilt the engine to one side, insert the charging plug and return the engine to it's upright position.


----------



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

As promised in my initial listing, I have posted a video of the GP 30 on YouTube. 
If you can't see the video here, use the following link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZPY14jz9Bw


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as charging jack location, you could install your own power switch & charging jack in a more convenient location. With this, you would just leave the switches in the drop=in board on at all times.I like to make part of the roof removable and put my switches there.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Remember with youtube videos:

1. when on youtube, hit the "share" button
2. then hit the "embed"
3 before you copy the embed code, make sure box below the embed code that says "use old embed code" is checked (last of 5 check boxes)
4. now copy the embed code
 5. in the MLS editor, hit the "youtube" button and paste the code.


This will work.

I'm not sure of the procedure if you are not a 1st class member, maybe you can only paste a link.


Regards, Greg


----------

